# Angel transport train for Daisy



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We need to put together a transport for Daisy ,my foster,to get to Mary at NCMR in Wisconsin. I'm in NW Ohio. Let me know who can help and talk to Mary too. I have my Amber with her back issues, Bitsy with her torn cruciated,I'm having a lumpectomy next week... and Daisy has an umbilical hernia that is the size of a nickel. 
I take her into the vet, when I take Amber and Bitsy in and he's watching it,but it needs taken care of. I'm having a lumpectomy next week so Mary feels it too much on me right now... 
Plus we have 5 dogs and we have a show in Miami,it's how I make my living so I can't miss it...I would have to board Daisy and I don't want to do that...
I'm going to miss my sweet little girl, she sleeps near my heart every night,my heart hurts, so much , to let her go but I have to do what's right for Daisy...... If anyone can help contact Mary...
Let me know if you can help too.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Wish it was somewhere along the East Coast and I'd have been able to help. Please let me know if you ever hear of a need in this area. Keeping you in prayers.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm already crying and she's not gone yet... I feel like I let Mary down,she's come a long way but still needs more work... How can something so little get so deep into your heart?
I didn't want to think about boarding her for two weeks while we were in Fl doing shows,but I'm limited on how many dogs I can take to the hotel. I'm paying more per night for per fees than the two of us are paying to stay in the room. I'm also afraid if Daisy would slip out of the room while were packing and unpacking,she'd run scared...or slip off leash somehow when we take her out to potty...


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh Michelle I am so sorry, I wish I was closer.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I Wish I was closer as well Michelle..............


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh Michelle, I am so sorry.
Try to remember that you have taught her that people can be kind. Thanks to you, she will be okay. She will be happy with a family of her own.
My heart breaks for you. It must be so hard.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

If I get sick it's all hubby can do to take care of me and five dogs and one cat...usually I don't get sick often. Now we have two dogs with injuries and me going down,so it's a lot...
Al is sad about Daisy leaving, he's really gotten attached to her and he tried sooo hard not to...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

They moved my surgery from the 4th to the 10th , lung inflamation.. Hoping to get it over with... Gives Amber and Bitsy more time to heal before it's my turn..


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kathleen said:


> Oh Michelle, I am so sorry.
> Try to remember that you have taught her that people can be kind. Thanks to you, she will be okay. She will be happy with a family of her own.
> My heart breaks for you. It must be so hard.


Kathleen is so right. You need to take care of yourself so you can take care of others. I shared the need for transport on my FB page. Wish I knew someone from that area. My Michigan friend is in Italy and then straight to NYC for the winter so she's no help.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

While they're in my left boob,they better find a way to remove her from my heart...she's wormed her little self deep inside for sure...
This is what's best for her and I will be dancing a happy dance and some happy tears for her when she goes to her furever home,she deserves that..
didn't expect all this to hit at once.. the day before I picked Daisy up, my Rylee had emergency surgery on a perineal hernia...



Then Amber's back went out a couple weeks later but not as bad as this time... and Bitsy's ligament...


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm sorry you have so much on your plate Michelle and that Daisy has to leave...remember she will have a new home soon. I wish I could help.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Michelle,

You are NOT letting anyone down. She is better because of you. Unless you tbake care of yourself, you sre in no position to help others. By making yourself better, you eill have more energy and health to help more dogs.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Michelle - when are you trying to set this up for?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Michelle, my heart goes out to you and Al. 

I understand how difficult this has to be for you in regard to Daisy ... I fell in love with her the first time I saw her picture and you told us all about her. If I could, I would take her in a heartbeat. 

My prayers and thoughts are with you for your upcoming surgery. 

((((((( Michelle )))))))


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Michelle 

I live in Granite City, IL near St. Louis, MO and I am not sure if that's on the route, but I will be happy to be a train for Daisy


----------

